# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  برای بار سوم؟

## imgh_zl

سلام!
الان که دارم اینو مینویسم از نظر روحی خیلی بدم... کنکور 99 رو به بدترین شکل ممکن دادم و غیر مجاز شدم... کنکور 1400 هم که :Yahoo (1): 
بله...دیدین آدم خودش میدونه سر جلسه چیکار کرده... برا همین اصن نمیخوام به نتیجه حتی امیدم داشته باشم...
زندگیم سخت بوده ولی شدیدا به این اعتقاد دارم"خودم کردم که لعنت بر خودم باد"
پس نمیخوام تقصیر کسی بندازم چون مقصر اصلیش فقط و فقط و فقط خودم بودم...
من تا ترم اول دهم خیلی درس خون بودم خیلییییییی تست زنیم عالیه یعنی آزمونی نبوده که بخخونم و مشکلم تست زدن بوده باشه...
کنکورامم گند زدم چون چیزی نخونده بودم که بخوام جواب بدم...
المپیاد زیستم کلاس دهم مرحله اول قبول شدم ولی یهویی کلا همه چیزمو ول کردم...همه چیزمو حتی خودمو...
الان سردرگمم خیلی زیاد... میخوام شروع کنم برای 1401 و نمیخوام حتی یه روزمم از دست بدم...
باید چیکار کنم؟ از کجا شروع کنم؟

----------


## Biomedical Eng

سلام رتبه ها و درصدهایی که هر سال کسب کردین رو دقیق بنویسین دروس اختصاصی منظورمه

----------


## yasinsh

دقیقا بار سوم قبول شدم و احساس کردم شاید فقط گفتن همین کمکت بکنه :Yahoo (1):

----------


## lix_Max

بنظرم اولین کاری که باید کنی اینه که توی یه برگه تمام و کمال بنویسی توی هر درس وضعیتت چطوره و چیا بلدی چیا بلد نیستی ، بعد تصمیم میگیری که چه درسیو کلاس بری یا دی وی دی بخری . اگه هم تصمیم داری همرو خودت بخونی که هیچی ....
قدم دوم اینه که تصمیم بگیری مشاور میخوای یا نه.
که پیشنهاد من بخاطر سردرگم بودنت اینه که یه مشاور بگیر حتما

----------


## MMdibi

> سلام!
> الان که دارم اینو مینویسم از نظر روحی خیلی بدم... کنکور 99 رو به بدترین شکل ممکن دادم و غیر مجاز شدم... کنکور 1400 هم که
> بله...دیدین آدم خودش میدونه سر جلسه چیکار کرده... برا همین اصن نمیخوام به نتیجه حتی امیدم داشته باشم...
> زندگیم سخت بوده ولی شدیدا به این اعتقاد دارم"خودم کردم که لعنت بر خودم باد"
> پس نمیخوام تقصیر کسی بندازم چون مقصر اصلیش فقط و فقط و فقط خودم بودم...
> من تا ترم اول دهم خیلی درس خون بودم خیلییییییی تست زنیم عالیه یعنی آزمونی نبوده که بخخونم و مشکلم تست زدن بوده باشه...
> کنکورامم گند زدم چون چیزی نخونده بودم که بخوام جواب بدم...
> المپیاد زیستم کلاس دهم مرحله اول قبول شدم ولی یهویی کلا همه چیزمو ول کردم...همه چیزمو حتی خودمو...
> الان سردرگمم خیلی زیاد... میخوام شروع کنم برای 1401 و نمیخوام حتی یه روزمم از دست بدم...
> باید چیکار کنم؟ از کجا شروع کنم؟


نگاه کن اگر حس میکنی سریع ناامید میشی بقیه متن رو نخون















من خودم سال سومم بود،بعد عید بریدم ،تو سالن گوشی بازی میکردم و کلا ول بودم ،اخرشم شانس اوردم رتبم یکم بهتر شد و گرنه ...
خیلی هارو دیدم مثل خودم سال سوم یا چهارم هم قبول نشدن .
ولی دیدم که قبول شده طرف ولی خیلی خونده بدون اتلاف وقت و خستگی و ...
اگر میتونی، فکر کن یک دهمی هستی،از همون اول صفر شروع کن، کل اطلاعات قبلی تو ول کن

----------


## Eternity

سلاااام دوست عزیز من هم سال سومی هستم و حقیقتا میخام بمونم برای 1401 
و ثانیا اینکه دیگران نمیتونن بگن از کجا شروع کنید چون شما مسلما خودتون رو بهتر میشناسید
پس برحسب نقاط قوت و ضعف خودتون تصمیم بگیرید 
مثلا من از زیست شروع کردم 
وپیشنهاد دیگه این که کتاب های درسی جدید رو برای زست شناسی تهیه کنید پی دی اف یا خود کتاب هیچ فرقی نمی کنه (در بند این سری چیز ها نباشید )
من تغییرات زیادی دیدم متاسفانه

با ارزوی موفقیت  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Fatemehiyy

> سلام!
> الان که دارم اینو مینویسم از نظر روحی خیلی بدم... کنکور 99 رو به بدترین شکل ممکن دادم و غیر مجاز شدم... کنکور 1400 هم که
> بله...دیدین آدم خودش میدونه سر جلسه چیکار کرده... برا همین اصن نمیخوام به نتیجه حتی امیدم داشته باشم...
> زندگیم سخت بوده ولی شدیدا به این اعتقاد دارم"خودم کردم که لعنت بر خودم باد"
> پس نمیخوام تقصیر کسی بندازم چون مقصر اصلیش فقط و فقط و فقط خودم بودم...
> من تا ترم اول دهم خیلی درس خون بودم خیلییییییی تست زنیم عالیه یعنی آزمونی نبوده که بخخونم و مشکلم تست زدن بوده باشه...
> کنکورامم گند زدم چون چیزی نخونده بودم که بخوام جواب بدم...
> المپیاد زیستم کلاس دهم مرحله اول قبول شدم ولی یهویی کلا همه چیزمو ول کردم...همه چیزمو حتی خودمو...
> الان سردرگمم خیلی زیاد... میخوام شروع کنم برای 1401 و نمیخوام حتی یه روزمم از دست بدم...
> باید چیکار کنم؟ از کجا شروع کنم؟


از خودت شروع کن...
خودت رو از نو بسازی باقیش حل میشه :Yahoo (1):

----------


## CrdTr-

> سلام!
> الان که دارم اینو مینویسم از نظر روحی خیلی بدم... کنکور 99 رو به بدترین شکل ممکن دادم و غیر مجاز شدم... کنکور 1400 هم که
> بله...دیدین آدم خودش میدونه سر جلسه چیکار کرده... برا همین اصن نمیخوام به نتیجه حتی امیدم داشته باشم...
> زندگیم سخت بوده ولی شدیدا به این اعتقاد دارم"خودم کردم که لعنت بر خودم باد"
> پس نمیخوام تقصیر کسی بندازم چون مقصر اصلیش فقط و فقط و فقط خودم بودم...
> من تا ترم اول دهم خیلی درس خون بودم خیلییییییی تست زنیم عالیه یعنی آزمونی نبوده که بخخونم و مشکلم تست زدن بوده باشه...
> کنکورامم گند زدم چون چیزی نخونده بودم که بخوام جواب بدم...
> المپیاد زیستم کلاس دهم مرحله اول قبول شدم ولی یهویی کلا همه چیزمو ول کردم...همه چیزمو حتی خودمو...
> الان سردرگمم خیلی زیاد... میخوام شروع کنم برای 1401 و نمیخوام حتی یه روزمم از دست بدم...
> باید چیکار کنم؟ از کجا شروع کنم؟


ما چیزی به نام «تست زنی خیلیییییی عالی» تو کنکور نداریم! این یه سرنخیه از ذهنیت عامل باختت در کنکور! باید اصلاحش کنی. این رو به خودت بفهمون و باور کن که هیچوقت خیلی عالی نیستی، هیچوقت به تهش نرسیدی، هیچوقت تمام تلاشتو نذاشتی، هیچوقت بهترین نیستی.
وقتی این دروغ هایی که به خودمون میگیم رو باور میکنیم، عملکردمون کم میشه.شاید خودت متوجه نشی اما ناخودآگاهت میگه «خب ببین فلانی تو که تست زنیت خیلی عالیه، تنها مشکلت نخوندنه پس بذار دو روز دیگه شروع کن حتما کل آزمونو جمع میکنی».باید از اصلاح ذهنیتت شروع کنی. باید اونقدر خودت رو بشکنی و خرد کنی که دیگه هیچ آزمون و کنکوری نتونه تو رو بشکونه، خودت رو باید از اول بسازی، فرض کن هیچی نیستی و برای رسیدن به هدفت تلاش کن. اگر این رو در خودت نمیبینی و فکرمیکنی که تا تهش پیوسته نمیمونی، بهتره اصلا شروع نکنی!

----------


## Mohadeseh_b77

دوست عزیز به عنوان فردی که متاسفانه یا خوشبختانه تجربه اش در کنکور زیاده :Yahoo (4):  این رو میگم ببین تو الان تصمیم گرفتی بمونی و خب ببخشید از این کلمه استفاده میکنم چون خودم هر سال درگیرش بودم از خودم میگم من هر سال جوگیرانه به امید اینکه سال بعد رتبه ام بهتر بشه میموندم و خب از همون روزی که جواب ها میومد قاطعانه میگفتم من انتخاب رشته نمیکنم و از همون روز زیست رو شروع میکردم( یادش بخیر زیست نظام قدیم اولین صفحه اش در مورد تار عنکبوت بود و چون هر سال اون جا رو عمیق تر از بقیه ی فصل ها میخوندم هنوز هم یادمه) در حالی که به نظر من اصلی ترین و مهم ترین کاری که میتونی بکنی اینه که ببینی مشکل کار کجا بوده چرا این دو سال نتیحه نگرفتی ، اگر خوندی و نتیجه نگرفتی مشکل خوندنت چی بوده و اگر نخوندی خب چه تضمینی به خودت و آینده ات میدی که این بار بخونی . ببین اگر کسی سال ۹۵ به من می‌گفت من ۲ سال پشت کنکورم خیلی تعجب میکردم اما به خودم اومدم و دیدم الان ۱۴۰۰ عه و من باز درگیر اما و اگرم . این راه اگر حواست نباشه اگر بی دقتی کنی اگر اهمال کاری کنی باتلاقه. منی که از ۹۵ ک فارغ التحصیل شدم تا الان دارم کنکور میدم دانش آموز خوبی بودم در مدرسه فرزانگان کلی المپیاد و آزمون شرکت کرده بودم و رتبه های تک رقمی ولی فقط و فقط یک بیماری ، باعث شد اینجا باشم عاملی که دست خودم نبوده امیدوارم از همه ی مریضی ها و بلاها دور باشید اما واقعا حتی به این هم فکر کنید با تاکید خیلی خیلی زیاد"خدانکنه" . تا به امسال هر سال بهتر شدم ولی نه آنقدر که بتونم رشته ای برم که دوستش داشته باشم . از طرفی افرادی هم دیدم ک سال سوم چهارم حتی دهم به رتبه دلخواه رسیدن و رفتن . ارزش داره ؟ اره خیلی . اگر باز توانایی داشتم میموندم و میخوندم . پس اگر میخوای بمونی شک نکن، راه سخته طولانیه اذیت میکنه ولی تهش شیرینه.  تضمینی هست برای قبولیت؟ به اندازه تلاش درستت . چند درصد احتمال داره سال بعد رتبه خیلی خوبی بیاری؟ به قول دکتر عظیمی کم تر از ۱ درصد.  قبلا وقتی از لفظ جنگ استفاده میکردیم برای کنکور مشاور های گوگولی مگولی میومدن میگفتن لطفا انرژی منفی ندید جنگ کدومه . ولی تو گوش کن کنکور جنگه بخدا باید از همون اول با ساعت مطالعه خوب و پیوسته جلو بری ، و این میشه برات ی انرژی و انگیزه مضاعف . تا هر روزی که زمان میبره ببین مشکلت چی بوده برای درس نخوندن و یا خوندن و نتیجه نگرفتن . بعدش بدون هیچ شکی برنامه بریز و تا تهش برو . دو تا سوال آخرت رو تا جوابش رو پیدا نکردی اصلا حرکت نکن و واقعا سعی کن این چند کار رو تا قبل از اینکه مهلت انتخاب رشته ها تموم بشه انجام بدی . و بعد تصمیم بگیری براش . امیدوارم هر تصمیمی ک گرفتی بهترین راه برات باشه و کلی موفق باشی

----------


## MoeinSanjary

> .... هیچوقت تمام تلاشتو نذاشتی، هیچوقت بهترین نیستی .باید از اصلاح ذهنیتت شروع کنی. باید اونقدر خودت رو بشکنی و خرد کنی که دیگه هیچ آزمون و کنکوری نتونه تو رو بشکونه، خودت رو باید از اول بسازی، برای رسیدن به هدفت تلاش کن...


به به . احسنت. _زیرونامه_ دیگه واقعا داشت قدیمی می شد. الان انجمن واقعا یه _CrdTr نامه_ کم داره.

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام!
> 
> باید چیکار کنم؟ از کجا شروع کنم؟


*اولا یک روزت رو سر این تاپیک از دست دادی 
دوما سلام
سوما از همون جایی که الان نشستی پشت میزت و کتابات دارن خاک میخورن و نشستی زل زدی به مانیتور / مانیتورت رو خاموش کن و کتابات رو بردار باز کن صفحه اول و دوم و سوم و .... تا اخر / رفته رفته خودت قلق خوندن دستت میاد*

----------

